# Honesuki talk



## Danzo (Mar 11, 2018)

I was breaking down a bird last night when I got to thinking about this. Theres all sorts of criteria that makes a gyuto great, and not just that but differences that are tailored to each individual and the tasks they do with them. Whether it be a laser or a workhorse or in between, food release, grind, steel type & HRC, the list goes on. In any case with a honesuki its only designed to do one task and I was curious what your opinions are for what makes the best Honesuki. 
My thoughts are a steel that can get razor sharp easily, so a carbon of sorts, with a nice thick bevel and lower HRC so its not prone to chipping against accidental bone knicks. I would think an even double bevel would be easier to manouver than single. 
I currently own a misono and Im perfectly happy with it, but it doesnt fit the criteria o listed above. Thoughts?


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 11, 2018)

How doesn't the Misono fit the criteria? Apart from the more asymmetric bevel... which seems just fine to me. Make it like 99/1 (I think Theory has a video on it) for maximum ease of sharpening! I never really noticed any steering issues because of it.

My experience is limited - I own only 1 honesuki - but my selection criteria were a lot in the same direction. 
-Carbon or semi-stainless (ease of sharpening is more important than hypothethical resistance to... reactive chickens?) 
-not too thin & fragile (sooner or later it will hit bone and I rather have chips alongside my chicken, not in it)
-not too hard (I rather have it bend than chip)
-and double bevel. 

All the fancy thin single bevel wa-honesukis certainly look nice....but I just don't see it being effective in its intended role. In the end it's still a boning knife. Function first, form second. For the same reason I gravitate more towards a nice stabilized yo handle with a bolster for easy sanitation and less likelihood of chicken gunk creeping under (or into) handles.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah, I too like my carbon Misono. Sorry, nothing useful to add.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 11, 2018)

Misono Swedish here....breaks down 2 birds a week easy for the last 3 years not a single complaint. Would not change anything. It's no looker tho but that's doesn't affect performance.


----------



## dafox (Mar 11, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yeah, I too like my carbon Misono. Sorry, nothing useful to add.


Which do you use the 150 or 160? Which do you like better for this purpose, the Misono honesuki or the Fujiwara FKH 180 gyuyo?


----------



## K813zra (Mar 11, 2018)

dafox said:


> Which do you use the 150 or 160? Which do you like better for this purpose, the Misono honesuki or the Fujiwara FKH 180 gyuyo?



My FKH is really just my lazy petty-do-all type knife.  I like the Misono better for breaking down birds, which I do a lot. Mine is the smaller one, which I thought was 145mm but it might be 150.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 11, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yeah, I too like my carbon Misono. Sorry, nothing useful to add.



I ended up going with the Carbonext... but for some reason I've always remained 'curious' about the Misono.
Not that I'm not satisfied with the Carbonext; the steel is awesome and it always performed flawlessly. The only thing that stands out is that it's rather butt-heavy....but I'm still not sure whether that's actually a problem (so arguably it isn't). I guess the Misono is thicker (since it's heavier), but I have no idea whether that would work better or worse. 

I guess that's also where this thread came from; it's pretty hard to try out different honesukis (few people own them, they never really show up in pass-arounds), and harder to legitimize / prioritize the purchase of multiple ones (like often happens with gyutos) so you end up in this weird curiosity-limbo where you're both satisfied with what you got (because it works) yet still wondering whether others would be better...


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 11, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> How doesn't the Misono fit the criteria? Apart from the more asymmetric bevel... which seems just fine to me. Make it like 99/1 (I think Theory has a video on it) for maximum ease of sharpening! I never really noticed any steering issues because of it.
> 
> My experience is limited - I own only 1 honesuki - but my selection criteria were a lot in the same direction.
> -Carbon or semi-stainless (ease of sharpening is more important than hypothethical resistance to... reactive chickens?)
> ...



Which knife would you consider a fancy thin single bevel wa Honesuki? I've been looking for one but all of the single bevel ones are on the thicker side. Isn't that the nature of the single bevel though? Has to be thick enough to accommodate the hollow ground ura I assume. 

As far as sanitation is concerned, I've never had a problem contaminating any knife handle. I simply only ever touch the knife handle with my right hand and nothing else. The left only ever touches the food. Don't put the knife down on any contaminated surfaces. Piece of cake. I see people all the time putting the knife down, touching the raw chicken, beef, fish, then picking the knife back up with their freshly contaminated hand. *** is that?


----------



## Danzo (Mar 11, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> I ended up going with the Carbonext... but for some reason I've always remained 'curious' about the Misono.
> Not that I'm not satisfied with the Carbonext; the steel is awesome and it always performed flawlessly. The only thing that stands out is that it's rather butt-heavy....but I'm still not sure whether that's actually a problem (so arguably it isn't). I guess the Misono is thicker (since it's heavier), but I have no idea whether that would work better or worse.
> 
> I guess that's also where this thread came from; it's pretty hard to try out different honesukis (few people own them, they never really show up in pass-arounds), and harder to legitimize / prioritize the purchase of multiple ones (like often happens with gyutos) so you end up in this weird curiosity-limbo where you're both satisfied with what you got (because it works) yet still wondering whether others would be better...



Exactly, Im happy with what I got, and Im not going to buy another until I ditch this one. I just thought perhaps theres someone that can speak to which ones are better than others. 
And as far as sharpening the my misono Im not really sure if I have the right technique. I sharpen only from the one side with the bevel, and since it doesnt have a legit ura I pass it on the other side at a very extreme angle just a few times enough to take off the burr


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 12, 2018)

I've had several ... Shun Elite SG-2 double bevel, Masamoto Moly Single(ish) bevel, Mac Pro Moly (I think) single(ish) bevel and now I have a Marko 52100 Single ...

The shun was just too thin but still liked it / no issues with chipping (surprisingly) but could just be lucky. I liked the Masamoto a lot but it was a little short and had a bit too much belly. The Mac was nice just F&F not great ... The Marko has been very good and the only complaint would be it is very, very flat ... a very small curve would (IMO) help with getting boneless pieces off easier that the flat. The steel is great though and I have absolutely no issue with cutting up against (or through) bone (chicken anyway) - the 52100 doesn't blink. No pro here but I don't buy any chick parts so a couple a week isn't unusual which is nothing for pro's but hey ... I'm not sure I would feel as comfortable / confident breaking down without the thick single bevel ... although I do have a double bevel Garasuki from Randy that is bitchen to use - it is a brute though.

Danzo - Ura, or not, that technique works since you are effectively putting a small micro bevel on the chisel side with (IMO) is a good idea for the blade given it's use. Others will chime in though ...


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 12, 2018)

Honesuki do not have ura, they are not true single bevel knives.


----------



## Xenif (Mar 12, 2018)

I've always wanted a honesuki, but can't justify it because I only do about 150 birds a year. Is it just purely for speed? or pleasure? I use a cheap thin 135mm AUS8 for it now, charming to use.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 12, 2018)

Only? I think 150 birds is enough justification. That is about three birds a week, averaged out.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 12, 2018)

Thx StoneEdge ... interestingly my Marko honesuki is hollow ground on the "flat' side (put a machinist square to it) but since my "knowledge" of true single bevel knives is greatly lacking I appreciate the clarity on the ura ... you got me pondering the difference between a proper ura and just a hollow ground single bevel so thx!

= ;-)



StonedEdge said:


> Honesuki do not have ura, they are not true single bevel knives.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 12, 2018)

A very useful thing on a honesuki, in my opinion, is a spine that has NOT been rounded. The "sharp" spine really helps scraping meat off the bone.

Overall, I prefer my honesuki to:

- Be semi-stainless (or well-patinated carbon) for ease of sharpening and low reactivity
- Have at least a portion (preferably closer to the handle) of the spine unrounded
- Have a thick spine
- Have a slight sweep, rather than a dead-flat profile
- Have a mini K-tip to maneuver in joints more easily
- Have a handle that does not get too slippery from all the fat/moisture
- Be at least 150mm on the edge


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 12, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Which knife would you consider a fancy thin single bevel wa Honesuki? I've been looking for one but all of the single bevel ones are on the thicker side. Isn't that the nature of the single bevel though? Has to be thick enough to accommodate the hollow ground ura I assume.
> 
> As far as sanitation is concerned, I've never had a problem contaminating any knife handle. I simply only ever touch the knife handle with my right hand and nothing else. The left only ever touches the food. Don't put the knife down on any contaminated surfaces. Piece of cake. I see people all the time putting the knife down, touching the raw chicken, beef, fish, then picking the knife back up with their freshly contaminated hand. *** is that?



I don't have any direct examples of specific knives.... but I ran into several when I was shopping for a honesuki a couple of years ago (although they were always outside my budget anyway). While I agree that they were usually thick enough at the spine, the very nature of a single bevel tends lead to a rather thin fragile edge.... unless you sharpen it so steep that there is very little advantage of going single bevel and you might as well get a double bevel.
IIRC Matus had one of those and confirmed those 'expected issues' from experience, but I guess it's better if he shares his own experience instead of me trying to reproduce from memory.

Regarding sanitation. Not all of us are as well-trained... I'm just a home user who happens to debone all his own chicken. Although I do _try_ to apply the same approach you do I still occasionally end up needing to do something 2-handed (even if its just something as silly as un-trussing a chicken while unpacking). I find it more practical to not have to be as stringent about 'keeping my handle squeeky clean' than to do everything one-handed. More power to you if you're more disciplined and experienced to do it all one-handed.



mise_en_place said:


> A very useful thing on a honesuki, in my opinion, is a spine that has NOT been rounded. The "sharp" spine really helps scraping meat off the bone.


This. How could I forget. Applies to all boning knives for me. Every discussion about 'edges holding up while scraping bones' is utterly meaningless if you don't round the spines, as you can just use the back of the knife to scrape bones. Honestly don't understand why so many people use the actual blade to scrape. Even if I went for a fancy custom honesuki I'd always want the spine with sharp corners for scraping. Heck I'd even consider sharpening part of them... For me a rounded spine on boning knives would detract from its utility.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 12, 2018)

Guys, honesuki are designed for that...scraping a thigh bone using the cutting edge (especially near the heal of the blade) will not harm the knife...it's not a gyuto, it's not a slicer. It's a crowbar made to disjoint birds. Use it as such.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 12, 2018)

Great post/summary here mise_en_place - nice note on the spine as well!



mise_en_place said:


> A very useful thing on a honesuki, in my opinion, is a spine that has NOT been rounded. The "sharp" spine really helps scraping meat off the bone.
> 
> Overall, I prefer my honesuki to:
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 12, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Great post/summary here mise_en_place - nice note on the spine as well!


Describes 99.99% of all honesuki ever produced.....


----------



## MrHiggins (Mar 12, 2018)

mise_en_place said:


> A very useful thing on a honesuki, in my opinion, is a spine that has NOT been rounded. The "sharp" spine really helps scraping meat off the bone.
> 
> Overall, I prefer my honesuki to:
> 
> ...


All of this, plus a highly asymmetric geometry. My Hattori VG10 hits almost all of these criteria (except it's fully stainless). I really like that knife.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 12, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Describes 99.99% of all honesuki ever produced.....


Probably right, but that's more because of the lack of variation in what's being offered than any flaw in his description. There just isn't the amount of variation you can find in things like petties or gyutos.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 12, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Probably right, but that's more because of the lack of variation in what's being offered than any flaw in his description. There just isn't the amount of variation you can find in things like petties or gyutos.


Exactly what I'm saying...they're all built generally the same because they are a one trick pony. If it ain't broke....


----------



## Danzo (Mar 12, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> If it ain't broke....



Lol if thats ever stopped any of us around here. But all good info


----------



## Cashn (Mar 12, 2018)

My Takeda honeski was an awesome knife. Built like a tank, its one Takeda knife that the fat bevel is a plus imo. I would of kept it except it was a little too specialized to justify the cost for me. $350 on a gyuto is an easy pill to swallow, $350 on a honeski? Ehh.


----------



## Xenif (Mar 12, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Only? I think 150 birds is enough justification. That is about three birds a week, averaged out.


I would think that some pros here probably go through that amount in a weeks time, and here I thought honesukis were only for them.

Does anyone ever notice that the bone density of chicken vary widely? You avg north american supermarket chicken has very soft bone, can't see myself chipping a blade on those. However, I've dealt with some chinese black silken chickens, some chicken from asian markets have crazy hard bone.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 12, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> While I agree that they were usually thick enough at the spine, the very nature of a single bevel tends lead to a rather thin fragile edge.... unless you sharpen it so steep that there is very little advantage of going single bevel and you might as well get a double bevel.



I'd just sharpen it the same as deba and yanagiba. Hamaguriba with microbevel. Sacrifice a tiny bit of the ultra sharpness to increase the toughness. 

Typically when deboning a chicken you go in between the joints and not through them. And while you may incidentally slice through those joints from time to time, the bones at those joints themselves are more cartilage like anyway so no damage ever occurs. A deba encounters more heavy bone contact by nature and they do well against them.

About spine rounding, I usually use the pointer grip with honesuki so spine rounding really isn't needed from a functional standpoint. I'll probably do it anyway just for aesthetics in my usual fashion. I leave the tips unrounded simply because people break their tips off anyway so it just doesn't make sense. The squared tip is fine for any necessary bone scraping.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 12, 2018)

Lets see some pics fellas, make this fun. 
Heres my misono carbon, dyed maple shoes. Probably go through a bird every two weeks. We eat mostly pork on our house.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 12, 2018)

Any love for Garasuki out there?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 12, 2018)

After trying more than a few (Misono, Tojiro, Marko Tsourkan, Delbert Ealy, Takeda, and Blazen), I found and kept a 100/0 pettysuki made by SpikeC: 162 mm O1 blade @ 61/63 HRC, redwood handle with ebony ferrule.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 12, 2018)

Beauty, hows the belly on that? Do you find that its more useful?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 12, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Beauty, hows the belly on that? Do you find that its more useful?



Thanks. I find it handles much like a deba when cutting the breast meat away from the ribs.


----------



## hmansion (Mar 12, 2018)

I had only just received a pro series honesuki in white #2 from Watanabe when I saw this unique carbon fiber handled one on his Specials page. It really caught my eye and I even contemplated asking Shinichi if he wouldnt mind exchanging mine (+ cash difference) for it. Ultimately, I thought it might be a slightly cheesy request so dropped it. Still look at it, though...

(Its the third knife listed)

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/gyutoknife.htm


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 12, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Lets see some pics fellas, make this fun.
> Heres my misono carbon, dyed maple shoes. Probably go through a bird every two weeks. We eat mostly pork on our house.


Damn! Looks pretty! That's arguably the biggest downside of my Carbonext; it doesn't get a nice patina. That Misono just has so much more character due to the combination of the fancy handle and the patina...



hmansion said:


> I had only just received a pro series honesuki in white #2 from Watanabe when I saw this unique carbon fiber handled one on his Specials page. It really caught my eye and I even contemplated asking Shinichi if he wouldnt mind exchanging mine (+ cash difference) for it. Ultimately, I thought it might be a slightly cheesy request so dropped it. Still look at it, though...
> 
> (Its the third knife listed)
> 
> http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/gyutoknife.htm


Certainly looks slick. For some reason when I see pretty Watanabe knives there's always some voice in the back of my head whispering 'Watanababe...'. Guess there's only one way to silence that voice at some point...


----------



## fimbulvetr (Mar 12, 2018)

I like my Yoshikane a whole lot, though it also handles a lot like a chicken deba. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vzt22rkij31ij9v/2018-03-12 21.10.49.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Danzo (Mar 12, 2018)

I like the looks of that Yoshikane, Im gonna guess its much thicker than my misono just from the size of the shinogi.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 13, 2018)

Yessir. Put the Aritsugu through a workout 2day.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/HThH5iB4aoX3bS053


----------



## Xenif (Mar 13, 2018)

https://youtu.be/cvR4DYEKlD8

All this honesuki talk .... Craving for yakitori is strong ....


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 13, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Honesuki do not have ura, they are not true single bevel knives.



Umm what? Lol no. A lot of Honesuki are 99/1 and some 50/50 but there are plenty of true single bevel Honesuki. 

For example. 
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-heiji-150-mm-semi-stainless-wa-honesuki


----------



## Danzo (Mar 14, 2018)

Whoa that reverse breast meat pull at 2:00 is insane. Need to study this video


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 14, 2018)

Xenif said:


> https://youtu.be/cvR4DYEKlD8
> 
> All this honesuki talk .... Craving for yakitori is strong ....



masamoto honesuki or garasuki? 


...well sharpened it looks like


----------



## Xenif (Mar 14, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> masamoto honesuki or garasuki?
> 
> 
> ...well sharpened it looks like


I think the one he uses for raw chicken with the more brown handle looks like a Garasuki, but the cooked chicken With the black handle looks to be a honesuki

What I want to know is what that really thick knife he uses to cut through bone?


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 14, 2018)

Xenif said:


> What I want to know is what that really thick knife he uses to cut through bone?



https://youtu.be/cvR4DYEKlD8?t=915

deba of some kind? single bevel shows up 15:15
when he puts it down on the board


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> https://youtu.be/cvR4DYEKlD8?t=915
> 
> deba of some kind? single bevel shows up 15:15
> when he puts it down on the board



Interesting that he busts bones with the deba (I think my garasuki would hold up much better than my Toyama deba edge for that!)


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 14, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Umm what? Lol no. A lot of Honesuki are 99/1 and some 50/50 but there are plenty of true single bevel Honesuki.
> 
> For example.
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-heiji-150-mm-semi-stainless-wa-honesuki


True single bevel honesuki are the exception not the norm. The vast majority are 99/1 to put in your terms. They are not for slicing but rather built to be robust


----------



## rjcedeno (Mar 15, 2018)

ive been using a Masahiro bessak honesuki i got for like $50. thing is a tank.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have an old Carter muteki honesuki 50/50 that you will have to pry from my cold, dead hands. Also perfect to cut hard cheese. For the more classic honesuki, I have seen a few and none has impressed me more than the Watanabe honesuki. More elegant than a beast, but esthetically beautiful. Of course, it needs a handle upgrade... 

Stefan


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey StoneEdge ... finally figured out what is up with my Marko regarding the hollow grind / ura ...

The knife is shown here;

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/431-Work-in-Progess/page53

Comment #524

Marko add's in Comment #528 that he made the honesuki a true single bevel hence the ura & hollow grind on it. FWIW I initially bought it since the handle was the sister half to a Sabaki that Marko made for me custom and in the end I just had to keep the pair together. Have both worked out great ever since ... Thx Marko if you read this!

TjA



MontezumaBoy said:


> Thx StoneEdge ... interestingly my Marko honesuki is hollow ground on the "flat' side (put a machinist square to it) but since my "knowledge" of true single bevel knives is greatly lacking I appreciate the clarity on the ura ... you got me pondering the difference between a proper ura and just a hollow ground single bevel so thx!
> 
> = ;-)


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 16, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Umm what? Lol no. A lot of Honesuki are 99/1 and some 50/50 but there are plenty of true single bevel Honesuki.
> 
> For example.
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-heiji-150-mm-semi-stainless-wa-honesuki





StonedEdge said:


> True single bevel honesuki are the exception not the norm. The vast majority are 99/1 to put in your terms. They are not for slicing but rather built to be robust



Well yeah I know that you just reiterated what I said about the majority. But let's not spread information like:


StonedEdge said:


> Honesuki do not have ura, they are not true single bevel knives.


 As that is an incorrect blanket statement as there are honesuki with hollow ura and are true single bevel. I'm looking to get exactly that sometime this year so I've had my eye on a few. The true single bevel honesuki seem to be more robust as well since they are a good bit thicker to accommodate the hollow ura. Just need to hamaguriba sharpen with a microbevel to add strength.

Don't mind me though I'm just a pedant.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 16, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Well yeah I know that you just reiterated what I said about the majority. But let's not spread information like: As that is an incorrect blanket statement as there are honesuki with hollow ura and are true single bevel. I'm looking to get exactly that sometime this year so I've had my eye on a few. The true single bevel honesuki seem to be more robust as well since they are a good bit thicker to accommodate the hollow ura. Just need to hamaguriba sharpen with a microbevel to add strength.
> 
> Don't mind me though I'm just a pedant.


Fyi all blanket statements are incorrect.

But anyone who took my statement as an attempt to give a definitive definition of a honesuki needs to go back to school.

Truth of the matter is that the vast majority of honesuki out there are not true single bevel. Someone who doesn't know a whole lot about them may order a misono or tojiro thinking it will have hollow ground ura will be in for a shock.

To say that honesuki generally are true single bevel knives is the actually misleading statement.

Either way it doesn't change anything to me as i have mine and am not looking to reinvent the wheel (yet).

Carry on.


----------



## mattador (Mar 16, 2018)

I currently using a shun elite that I got from my boss and it gets the job done. The sg2 on it is a little softer than expected so it doesnt chip too much but since it doubles as a utility knife, I find myself sharpening it more than Id like and Im not a big fan of sharpening it lol. 

Aside from that the knife didnt really skip a beat after 50 chickens or so. My only complaint about it is that the its a little thin and the handle can get a little slippery when greasy and wet. 

I think if I were to get another honesuki, Id probably go for a straight wa handle, something with decent edge retention and lower wear resistance (carbon or semi?)150-180mm, and something much thicker. 

Or maybe try out that Munetoshi butcher that everyone was raving about...


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 17, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Fyi all blanket statements are incorrect.
> 
> But anyone who took my statement as an attempt to give a definitive definition of a honesuki needs to go back to school.
> 
> ...



My point is that not everyone knows a super lot about knives. This IS their school and they are learning as they go just like we all did once. New guys reading these threads can get the wrong idea. So when you say, "Honesuki do not have ura and are not true single bevel knives" the simple use of the word "most" at the beginning of that statement corrects it. If someone said "honesuki generally are true single bevel knives" well that's just not the case either. 

But that's just me pedanting again.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 17, 2018)

I think Im most curious... and I would have to talk to somebody doing SERIOUS chicken.. whether a yakitori place or just breaking them down for service..why honesuki...vs western deba? Or Big petty with a tough microbevel...or..single bevel, beautiful ura, deba with a serious backside microbevel. Other than (and that may be the deciding factor).. that the shape and geometry is the key. Also..do Chefs worry about nasty chicken juice in a wa handle setting...vs yo. I am really into fried chickens...and very happy with a dual duty between my arigutsu garisuki and munetoshi butcher. Not sure which is better.


----------



## Danzo (Mar 19, 2018)

Water just posted a sweet single bevel Garasuki on BST. Legit single bevel with ura.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 19, 2018)

mise_en_place said:


> A very useful thing on a honesuki, in my opinion, is a spine that has NOT been rounded. The "sharp" spine really helps scraping meat off the bone.
> 
> Overall, I prefer my honesuki to:
> 
> ...



I still think it would be nice to have the spine rounded close to the handle-wouldnt use that area for scraping anyway.


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 19, 2018)

Danzo said:


> Water just posted a sweet single bevel Garasuki on BST. Legit single bevel with ura.


I think Water is selling the budget masamoto line. For a single bevel I would go for a white 2 steel for that super sharpness on the edge.

On a side note, I have a single bevel mazaki petty and it has everything I need for butchering. Very versatile. It only lacks the pointy tip top edge of the honesuki. But that does not affect my work at all.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 19, 2018)

fatboylim said:


> I think Water is selling the budget masamoto line.



it might also be tsujiki (?)


----------



## panda (Mar 19, 2018)

a petty works just fine and is a lot more useful


----------



## Xenif (Mar 19, 2018)

panda said:


> a petty works just fine and is a lot more useful


But you can't call it a "Honesuki" and when people ask *** is that, you can't say Chicken Knife

Yes Water's garasuki is indeed Tsujiki Masamoto, still a nice one


----------

